# Free (ex postage) Sigma Heart Rate watch - SOLD



## weareHKR (2 Feb 2021)

Had a bit of a sort out & came across this Sigma PC9 Heart Rate watch if anyone interested?
It comes with the watch, chest strap sensor belt & handlebar mount + instruction book.
Free as I doubt it worth much, I remember getting it several years ago but only used it a couple times, been in the cupboard ever since.
I've put new batteries in the watch & the chest strap to make sure it works, I've tried it & it does, Ive not tried every single function!
All I ask is the cost of postage.


----------



## curzons246 (2 Feb 2021)

Please may I have this. Please let me know the cost of the postage and how I can pay you. Many thanks Bill


----------



## weareHKR (3 Feb 2021)

curzons246 said:


> Please may I have this. Please let me know the cost of the postage and how I can pay you. Many thanks Bill


Hi Bill.
Yes, I'm working away this week but I'll be back home Friday.
I'll get a postage cost over the weekend & DM you my details, either PayPal or Bank transfer. 
Cheers, 
Graham.


----------



## curzons246 (3 Feb 2021)

Thanks Graham. Bank transfer would be good for me, cheers Bill.


----------



## weareHKR (3 Feb 2021)

Ok mate, I'll sort it out over the weekend...
Cheers 
G


----------



## weareHKR (7 Feb 2021)

Hi Bill, 
Work overran so only got home last night, I'll sort the postage cost out tomorrow, apologies for the delay.

Regards
Graham.


----------



## weareHKR (7 Feb 2021)

Hi Bill, 
OK so the Postage cost first class is £3.85
If you want this please forward me your address. 


G.


----------



## curzons246 (7 Feb 2021)

Hi Graham, payment sent. I will PM you my address. Please edit your post and remove your bank details. Many thanks Bill.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Feb 2021)

weareHKR said:


> Hi Bill,
> OK so the Postage cost first class is £3.85
> If you want this please forward me your address.
> Bank details are:
> ...


Bad idea to put bank details in a public post , PM is best
reported post to mods purely for security reasons


----------



## weareHKR (7 Feb 2021)

Yeah was kind of stupid, how do I send a pm?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2021)

weareHKR said:


> Yeah was kind of stupid, how do I send a pm?


Click on their avatar (picture) and click 'Start conversation'.


----------



## weareHKR (7 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Click on their avatar (picture) and click 'Start conversation'.


Ha right, gotcha, cheers...


----------



## cyberknight (7 Feb 2021)

weareHKR said:


> Yeah was kind of stupid, how do I send a pm?


top right next to the alerts is the envelope icon, type in name of recipient


----------



## curzons246 (8 Feb 2021)

Hi Graham, did you receive my conversation message with my address and my payment ok? Cheers Bill


----------



## curzons246 (8 Feb 2021)

Hi Graham, did you receive my conversation message with my address and my payment ok? Cheers Bill


----------



## weareHKR (8 Feb 2021)

Hi Bill,
Yes mate, the wife is at the post office... 
I'll send you a copy of the postage receipt as soon as she arrives home...


----------

